# Hell or high water option



## orthodoc (Dec 9, 2008)

I think there should be a "come hell ot high water" record option, which would tell the TiVo to record a program no matter what else might be in the way -- a higher priority program or anything else.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Isn't this really already covered?

When you schedule a recording, the TiVo will indicate if there are conflicts and you have the option of cancelling the conflicting show(s). For a Season Pass (or auto-record WishList), making it #1 in the list will record that show "no matter what" (assuming you have electricity and a TV signal at the time ).

What's an example of what this option would do that isn't covered by the above scenarios?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

orthodoc said:


> I think there should be a "come hell ot high water" record option, which would tell the TiVo to record a program no matter what else might be in the way -- a higher priority program or anything else.


I doubt you own a TiVo


----------



## orthodoc (Dec 9, 2008)

No. When I request to record something, it does offer to cancel another show, but it only offers the higher priority show that conflicts. If I don't want that show, but the lower priority show, I have to go through all kinds of contortions to cancel the show I don't want. It would sufficient if it gave you a choice between the two shows.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

orthodoc said:


> record a program no matter what else might be in the way -- a higher priority program or anything else.





orthodoc said:


> It would sufficient if it gave you a choice between the two shows.


These two statements seem to be conflicting. I thought you wanted to cancel _all_ other conflicting shows in order to record the new one you are requesting.


----------

